# Psychic Warrior: “A background in Special Operations gives Mayer credibility.”



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Psychic Warrior takes warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserts the covert operatives into the real world. The results can be devastating. Mayer uses his real Military experience in the then-classified Special Forces Trojan Warrior program, which was actually conducted, and writes a novel about the new frontier of warfare: the mind.The Russians sink the submarine USS Thresher in 1963 using their classified psychic project, but something goes awry and all are killed. All except one scientist who plans to take the project to a higher level. Decades later, the Russians unleash Chyort, also known as the 'Devil'. Chyort is a cyborg that can project into the virtual world with almost limitless power and reassemble his avatar anywhere in real world to wreak havoc. As the Russian mafia steals 20 nuclear warheads to auction them to the highest bidder, Chyort implements his own plan of revenge. Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton and a small team of US Green Berets who were originally trained in Trojan Warrior program are thrust into the Psychic Warrior program. The team, called Bright Gate, must battle Chyort on the virtual plane and take their... 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ZGG4KE/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_g351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1P426C7QN2K4T6N7X9CB&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello again, Bob, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Psychic Warrior takes warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserts the covert operatives into the real world. The results can be devastating. Mayer uses his real Military experience in the then-classified Special Forces Trojan Warrior program, which was actually conducted, and writes a novel about the new frontier of warfare: the mind.The Russians sink the submarine USS Thresher in 1963 using their classified psychic project, but something goes awry and all are killed. All except one scientist who plans to take the project to a higher level. Decades later, the Russians unleash Chyort, also known as the 'Devil'. Chyort is a cyborg that can project into the virtual world with almost limitless power and reassemble his avatar anywhere in real world to wreak havoc. As the Russian mafia steals 20 nuclear warheads to auction them to the highest bidder, Chyort implements his own plan of revenge. Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton and a small team of US Green Berets who were originally trained in Trojan Warrior program are thrust into the Psychic Warrior program. The team, called Bright Gate, must battle Chyort on the virtual plane and take their... 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ZGG4KE/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_g351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1P426C7QN2K4T6N7X9CB&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Dale Amidei (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks great, sir. Thank you, BTW, for all you give back in the form of advice to authors in the self-publishing arena.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Based on my own experiences in a then classified program in US Special Forces









Psychic Warrior takes warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserts the covert operatives into the real world. The results can be devastating. Mayer uses his real Military experience in the then-classified Special Forces Trojan Warrior program, which was actually conducted, and writes a novel about the new frontier of warfare: the mind.The Russians sink the submarine USS Thresher in 1963 using their classified psychic project, but something goes awry and all are killed. All except one scientist who plans to take the project to a higher level. Decades later, the Russians unleash Chyort, also known as the 'Devil'. Chyort is a cyborg that can project into the virtual world with almost limitless power and reassemble his avatar anywhere in real world to wreak havoc. As the Russian mafia steals 20 nuclear warheads to auction them to the highest bidder, Chyort implements his own plan of revenge. Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton and a small team of US Green Berets who were originally trained in Trojan Warrior program are thrust into the Psychic Warrior program. The team, called Bright Gate, must battle Chyort on the virtual plane and take their... 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ZGG4KE/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_g351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1P426C7QN2K4T6N7X9CB&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Based on my own experiences in a then classified program in US Special Forces









Psychic Warrior takes warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserts the covert operatives into the real world. The results can be devastating. Mayer uses his real Military experience in the then-classified Special Forces Trojan Warrior program, which was actually conducted, and writes a novel about the new frontier of warfare: the mind.The Russians sink the submarine USS Thresher in 1963 using their classified psychic project, but something goes awry and all are killed. All except one scientist who plans to take the project to a higher level. Decades later, the Russians unleash Chyort, also known as the 'Devil'. Chyort is a cyborg that can project into the virtual world with almost limitless power and reassemble his avatar anywhere in real world to wreak havoc. As the Russian mafia steals 20 nuclear warheads to auction them to the highest bidder, Chyort implements his own plan of revenge. Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton and a small team of US Green Berets who were originally trained in Trojan Warrior program are thrust into the Psychic Warrior program. The team, called Bright Gate, must battle Chyort on the virtual plane and take their... 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ZGG4KE/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_g351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1P426C7QN2K4T6N7X9CB&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Based on my own experiences in a then classified program in US Special Forces









Psychic Warrior takes warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserts the covert operatives into the real world. The results can be devastating. Mayer uses his real Military experience in the then-classified Special Forces Trojan Warrior program, which was actually conducted, and writes a novel about the new frontier of warfare: the mind.The Russians sink the submarine USS Thresher in 1963 using their classified psychic project, but something goes awry and all are killed. All except one scientist who plans to take the project to a higher level. Decades later, the Russians unleash Chyort, also known as the 'Devil'. Chyort is a cyborg that can project into the virtual world with almost limitless power and reassemble his avatar anywhere in real world to wreak havoc. As the Russian mafia steals 20 nuclear warheads to auction them to the highest bidder, Chyort implements his own plan of revenge. Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton and a small team of US Green Berets who were originally trained in Trojan Warrior program are thrust into the Psychic Warrior program. The team, called Bright Gate, must battle Chyort on the virtual plane and take their... 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ZGG4KE/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_g351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1P426C7QN2K4T6N7X9CB&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Based on my own experiences in a then classified program in US Special Forces









Psychic Warrior takes warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserts the covert operatives into the real world. The results can be devastating. Mayer uses his real Military experience in the then-classified Special Forces Trojan Warrior program, which was actually conducted, and writes a novel about the new frontier of warfare: the mind.The Russians sink the submarine USS Thresher in 1963 using their classified psychic project, but something goes awry and all are killed. All except one scientist who plans to take the project to a higher level. Decades later, the Russians unleash Chyort, also known as the 'Devil'. Chyort is a cyborg that can project into the virtual world with almost limitless power and reassemble his avatar anywhere in real world to wreak havoc. As the Russian mafia steals 20 nuclear warheads to auction them to the highest bidder, Chyort implements his own plan of revenge. Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton and a small team of US Green Berets who were originally trained in Trojan Warrior program are thrust into the Psychic Warrior program. The team, called Bright Gate, must battle Chyort on the virtual plane and take their... 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ZGG4KE/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_g351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1P426C7QN2K4T6N7X9CB&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Based on my own experiences in a then classified program in US Special Forces









Psychic Warrior takes warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserts the covert operatives into the real world. The results can be devastating. Mayer uses his real Military experience in the then-classified Special Forces Trojan Warrior program, which was actually conducted, and writes a novel about the new frontier of warfare: the mind.The Russians sink the submarine USS Thresher in 1963 using their classified psychic project, but something goes awry and all are killed. All except one scientist who plans to take the project to a higher level. Decades later, the Russians unleash Chyort, also known as the 'Devil'. Chyort is a cyborg that can project into the virtual world with almost limitless power and reassemble his avatar anywhere in real world to wreak havoc. As the Russian mafia steals 20 nuclear warheads to auction them to the highest bidder, Chyort implements his own plan of revenge. Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton and a small team of US Green Berets who were originally trained in Trojan Warrior program are thrust into the Psychic Warrior program. The team, called Bright Gate, must battle Chyort on the virtual plane and take their... 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ZGG4KE/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_g351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1P426C7QN2K4T6N7X9CB&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Based on my own experiences in a then classified program in US Special Forces









Psychic Warrior takes warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserts the covert operatives into the real world. The results can be devastating. Mayer uses his real Military experience in the then-classified Special Forces Trojan Warrior program, which was actually conducted, and writes a novel about the new frontier of warfare: the mind.The Russians sink the submarine USS Thresher in 1963 using their classified psychic project, but something goes awry and all are killed. All except one scientist who plans to take the project to a higher level. Decades later, the Russians unleash Chyort, also known as the 'Devil'. Chyort is a cyborg that can project into the virtual world with almost limitless power and reassemble his avatar anywhere in real world to wreak havoc. As the Russian mafia steals 20 nuclear warheads to auction them to the highest bidder, Chyort implements his own plan of revenge. Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton and a small team of US Green Berets who were originally trained in Trojan Warrior program are thrust into the Psychic Warrior program. The team, called Bright Gate, must battle Chyort on the virtual plane and take their... 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ZGG4KE/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_g351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1P426C7QN2K4T6N7X9CB&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Based on my own experiences in a then classified program in US Special Forces









Psychic Warrior takes warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserts the covert operatives into the real world. The results can be devastating. Mayer uses his real Military experience in the then-classified Special Forces Trojan Warrior program, which was actually conducted, and writes a novel about the new frontier of warfare: the mind.The Russians sink the submarine USS Thresher in 1963 using their classified psychic project, but something goes awry and all are killed. All except one scientist who plans to take the project to a higher level. Decades later, the Russians unleash Chyort, also known as the 'Devil'. Chyort is a cyborg that can project into the virtual world with almost limitless power and reassemble his avatar anywhere in real world to wreak havoc. As the Russian mafia steals 20 nuclear warheads to auction them to the highest bidder, Chyort implements his own plan of revenge. Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton and a small team of US Green Berets who were originally trained in Trojan Warrior program are thrust into the Psychic Warrior program. The team, called Bright Gate, must battle Chyort on the virtual plane and take their... 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ZGG4KE/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_g351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1P426C7QN2K4T6N7X9CB&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Based on my own experiences in a then classified program in US Special Forces









Psychic Warrior takes warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserts the covert operatives into the real world. The results can be devastating. Mayer uses his real Military experience in the then-classified Special Forces Trojan Warrior program, which was actually conducted, and writes a novel about the new frontier of warfare: the mind.The Russians sink the submarine USS Thresher in 1963 using their classified psychic project, but something goes awry and all are killed. All except one scientist who plans to take the project to a higher level. Decades later, the Russians unleash Chyort, also known as the 'Devil'. Chyort is a cyborg that can project into the virtual world with almost limitless power and reassemble his avatar anywhere in real world to wreak havoc. As the Russian mafia steals 20 nuclear warheads to auction them to the highest bidder, Chyort implements his own plan of revenge. Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton and a small team of US Green Berets who were originally trained in Trojan Warrior program are thrust into the Psychic Warrior program. The team, called Bright Gate, must battle Chyort on the virtual plane and take their... 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ZGG4KE/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_g351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1P426C7QN2K4T6N7X9CB&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Based on my own experiences in a then classified program in US Special Forces









Psychic Warrior takes warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserts the covert operatives into the real world. The results can be devastating. Mayer uses his real Military experience in the then-classified Special Forces Trojan Warrior program, which was actually conducted, and writes a novel about the new frontier of warfare: the mind.The Russians sink the submarine USS Thresher in 1963 using their classified psychic project, but something goes awry and all are killed. All except one scientist who plans to take the project to a higher level. Decades later, the Russians unleash Chyort, also known as the 'Devil'. Chyort is a cyborg that can project into the virtual world with almost limitless power and reassemble his avatar anywhere in real world to wreak havoc. As the Russian mafia steals 20 nuclear warheads to auction them to the highest bidder, Chyort implements his own plan of revenge. Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton and a small team of US Green Berets who were originally trained in Trojan Warrior program are thrust into the Psychic Warrior program. The team, called Bright Gate, must battle Chyort on the virtual plane and take their... 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ZGG4KE/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_g351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1P426C7QN2K4T6N7X9CB&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Based on my own experiences in a then classified program in US Special Forces









Psychic Warrior takes warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserts the covert operatives into the real world. The results can be devastating. Mayer uses his real Military experience in the then-classified Special Forces Trojan Warrior program, which was actually conducted, and writes a novel about the new frontier of warfare: the mind.The Russians sink the submarine USS Thresher in 1963 using their classified psychic project, but something goes awry and all are killed. All except one scientist who plans to take the project to a higher level. Decades later, the Russians unleash Chyort, also known as the 'Devil'. Chyort is a cyborg that can project into the virtual world with almost limitless power and reassemble his avatar anywhere in real world to wreak havoc. As the Russian mafia steals 20 nuclear warheads to auction them to the highest bidder, Chyort implements his own plan of revenge. Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton and a small team of US Green Berets who were originally trained in Trojan Warrior program are thrust into the Psychic Warrior program. The team, called Bright Gate, must battle Chyort on the virtual plane and take their... 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ZGG4KE/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_g351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1P426C7QN2K4T6N7X9CB&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Based on my own experiences in a then classified program in US Special Forces









Psychic Warrior takes warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserts the covert operatives into the real world. The results can be devastating. Mayer uses his real Military experience in the then-classified Special Forces Trojan Warrior program, which was actually conducted, and writes a novel about the new frontier of warfare: the mind.The Russians sink the submarine USS Thresher in 1963 using their classified psychic project, but something goes awry and all are killed. All except one scientist who plans to take the project to a higher level. Decades later, the Russians unleash Chyort, also known as the 'Devil'. Chyort is a cyborg that can project into the virtual world with almost limitless power and reassemble his avatar anywhere in real world to wreak havoc. As the Russian mafia steals 20 nuclear warheads to auction them to the highest bidder, Chyort implements his own plan of revenge. Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton and a small team of US Green Berets who were originally trained in Trojan Warrior program are thrust into the Psychic Warrior program. The team, called Bright Gate, must battle Chyort on the virtual plane and take their... 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ZGG4KE/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_g351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1P426C7QN2K4T6N7X9CB&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Based on my own experiences in a then classified program in US Special Forces









Psychic Warrior takes warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserts the covert operatives into the real world. The results can be devastating. Mayer uses his real Military experience in the then-classified Special Forces Trojan Warrior program, which was actually conducted, and writes a novel about the new frontier of warfare: the mind.The Russians sink the submarine USS Thresher in 1963 using their classified psychic project, but something goes awry and all are killed. All except one scientist who plans to take the project to a higher level. Decades later, the Russians unleash Chyort, also known as the 'Devil'. Chyort is a cyborg that can project into the virtual world with almost limitless power and reassemble his avatar anywhere in real world to wreak havoc. As the Russian mafia steals 20 nuclear warheads to auction them to the highest bidder, Chyort implements his own plan of revenge. Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton and a small team of US Green Berets who were originally trained in Trojan Warrior program are thrust into the Psychic Warrior program. The team, called Bright Gate, must battle Chyort on the virtual plane and take their... 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ZGG4KE/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_g351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1P426C7QN2K4T6N7X9CB&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Based on my own experiences in a then classified program in US Special Forces









Psychic Warrior takes warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserts the covert operatives into the real world. The results can be devastating. Mayer uses his real Military experience in the then-classified Special Forces Trojan Warrior program, which was actually conducted, and writes a novel about the new frontier of warfare: the mind.The Russians sink the submarine USS Thresher in 1963 using their classified psychic project, but something goes awry and all are killed. All except one scientist who plans to take the project to a higher level. Decades later, the Russians unleash Chyort, also known as the 'Devil'. Chyort is a cyborg that can project into the virtual world with almost limitless power and reassemble his avatar anywhere in real world to wreak havoc. As the Russian mafia steals 20 nuclear warheads to auction them to the highest bidder, Chyort implements his own plan of revenge. Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton and a small team of US Green Berets who were originally trained in Trojan Warrior program are thrust into the Psychic Warrior program. The team, called Bright Gate, must battle Chyort on the virtual plane and take their... 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ZGG4KE/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_g351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1P426C7QN2K4T6N7X9CB&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Based on my own experiences in a then classified program in US Special Forces









Psychic Warrior takes warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserts the covert operatives into the real world. The results can be devastating. Mayer uses his real Military experience in the then-classified Special Forces Trojan Warrior program, which was actually conducted, and writes a novel about the new frontier of warfare: the mind.The Russians sink the submarine USS Thresher in 1963 using their classified psychic project, but something goes awry and all are killed. All except one scientist who plans to take the project to a higher level. Decades later, the Russians unleash Chyort, also known as the 'Devil'. Chyort is a cyborg that can project into the virtual world with almost limitless power and reassemble his avatar anywhere in real world to wreak havoc. As the Russian mafia steals 20 nuclear warheads to auction them to the highest bidder, Chyort implements his own plan of revenge. Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton and a small team of US Green Berets who were originally trained in Trojan Warrior program are thrust into the Psychic Warrior program. The team, called Bright Gate, must battle Chyort on the virtual plane and take their... 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ZGG4KE/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_g351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1P426C7QN2K4T6N7X9CB&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Based on my own experiences in a then classified program in US Special Forces









Psychic Warrior takes warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserts the covert operatives into the real world. The results can be devastating. Mayer uses his real Military experience in the then-classified Special Forces Trojan Warrior program, which was actually conducted, and writes a novel about the new frontier of warfare: the mind.The Russians sink the submarine USS Thresher in 1963 using their classified psychic project, but something goes awry and all are killed. All except one scientist who plans to take the project to a higher level. Decades later, the Russians unleash Chyort, also known as the 'Devil'. Chyort is a cyborg that can project into the virtual world with almost limitless power and reassemble his avatar anywhere in real world to wreak havoc. As the Russian mafia steals 20 nuclear warheads to auction them to the highest bidder, Chyort implements his own plan of revenge. Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton and a small team of US Green Berets who were originally trained in Trojan Warrior program are thrust into the Psychic Warrior program. The team, called Bright Gate, must battle Chyort on the virtual plane and take their... 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ZGG4KE/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_g351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1P426C7QN2K4T6N7X9CB&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Based on my own experiences in a then classified program in US Special Forces









Psychic Warrior takes warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserts the covert operatives into the real world. The results can be devastating. Mayer uses his real Military experience in the then-classified Special Forces Trojan Warrior program, which was actually conducted, and writes a novel about the new frontier of warfare: the mind.The Russians sink the submarine USS Thresher in 1963 using their classified psychic project, but something goes awry and all are killed. All except one scientist who plans to take the project to a higher level. Decades later, the Russians unleash Chyort, also known as the 'Devil'. Chyort is a cyborg that can project into the virtual world with almost limitless power and reassemble his avatar anywhere in real world to wreak havoc. As the Russian mafia steals 20 nuclear warheads to auction them to the highest bidder, Chyort implements his own plan of revenge. Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton and a small team of US Green Berets who were originally trained in Trojan Warrior program are thrust into the Psychic Warrior program. The team, called Bright Gate, must battle Chyort on the virtual plane and take their... 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ZGG4KE/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_g351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1P426C7QN2K4T6N7X9CB&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Based on my own experiences in a then classified program in US Special Forces









Psychic Warrior takes warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserts the covert operatives into the real world. The results can be devastating. Mayer uses his real Military experience in the then-classified Special Forces Trojan Warrior program, which was actually conducted, and writes a novel about the new frontier of warfare: the mind.The Russians sink the submarine USS Thresher in 1963 using their classified psychic project, but something goes awry and all are killed. All except one scientist who plans to take the project to a higher level. Decades later, the Russians unleash Chyort, also known as the 'Devil'. Chyort is a cyborg that can project into the virtual world with almost limitless power and reassemble his avatar anywhere in real world to wreak havoc. As the Russian mafia steals 20 nuclear warheads to auction them to the highest bidder, Chyort implements his own plan of revenge. Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton and a small team of US Green Berets who were originally trained in Trojan Warrior program are thrust into the Psychic Warrior program. The team, called Bright Gate, must battle Chyort on the virtual plane and take their... 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ZGG4KE/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_g351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1P426C7QN2K4T6N7X9CB&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Based on my own experiences in a then classified program in US Special Forces









Psychic Warrior takes warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserts the covert operatives into the real world. The results can be devastating. Mayer uses his real Military experience in the then-classified Special Forces Trojan Warrior program, which was actually conducted, and writes a novel about the new frontier of warfare: the mind.The Russians sink the submarine USS Thresher in 1963 using their classified psychic project, but something goes awry and all are killed. All except one scientist who plans to take the project to a higher level. Decades later, the Russians unleash Chyort, also known as the 'Devil'. Chyort is a cyborg that can project into the virtual world with almost limitless power and reassemble his avatar anywhere in real world to wreak havoc. As the Russian mafia steals 20 nuclear warheads to auction them to the highest bidder, Chyort implements his own plan of revenge. Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton and a small team of US Green Berets who were originally trained in Trojan Warrior program are thrust into the Psychic Warrior program. The team, called Bright Gate, must battle Chyort on the virtual plane and take their... 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ZGG4KE/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_g351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1P426C7QN2K4T6N7X9CB&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Based on my own experiences in a then classified program in US Special Forces









Psychic Warrior takes warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserts the covert operatives into the real world. The results can be devastating. Mayer uses his real Military experience in the then-classified Special Forces Trojan Warrior program, which was actually conducted, and writes a novel about the new frontier of warfare: the mind.The Russians sink the submarine USS Thresher in 1963 using their classified psychic project, but something goes awry and all are killed. All except one scientist who plans to take the project to a higher level. Decades later, the Russians unleash Chyort, also known as the 'Devil'. Chyort is a cyborg that can project into the virtual world with almost limitless power and reassemble his avatar anywhere in real world to wreak havoc. As the Russian mafia steals 20 nuclear warheads to auction them to the highest bidder, Chyort implements his own plan of revenge. Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton and a small team of US Green Berets who were originally trained in Trojan Warrior program are thrust into the Psychic Warrior program. The team, called Bright Gate, must battle Chyort on the virtual plane and take their... 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ZGG4KE/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_g351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1P426C7QN2K4T6N7X9CB&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Based on my own experiences in a then classified program in US Special Forces









Psychic Warrior takes warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserts the covert operatives into the real world. The results can be devastating. Mayer uses his real Military experience in the then-classified Special Forces Trojan Warrior program, which was actually conducted, and writes a novel about the new frontier of warfare: the mind.The Russians sink the submarine USS Thresher in 1963 using their classified psychic project, but something goes awry and all are killed. All except one scientist who plans to take the project to a higher level. Decades later, the Russians unleash Chyort, also known as the 'Devil'. Chyort is a cyborg that can project into the virtual world with almost limitless power and reassemble his avatar anywhere in real world to wreak havoc. As the Russian mafia steals 20 nuclear warheads to auction them to the highest bidder, Chyort implements his own plan of revenge. Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton and a small team of US Green Berets who were originally trained in Trojan Warrior program are thrust into the Psychic Warrior program. The team, called Bright Gate, must battle Chyort on the virtual plane and take their... 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ZGG4KE/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_g351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1P426C7QN2K4T6N7X9CB&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Based on my own experiences in a then classified program in US Special Forces









Psychic Warrior takes warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserts the covert operatives into the real world. The results can be devastating. Mayer uses his real Military experience in the then-classified Special Forces Trojan Warrior program, which was actually conducted, and writes a novel about the new frontier of warfare: the mind.The Russians sink the submarine USS Thresher in 1963 using their classified psychic project, but something goes awry and all are killed. All except one scientist who plans to take the project to a higher level. Decades later, the Russians unleash Chyort, also known as the 'Devil'. Chyort is a cyborg that can project into the virtual world with almost limitless power and reassemble his avatar anywhere in real world to wreak havoc. As the Russian mafia steals 20 nuclear warheads to auction them to the highest bidder, Chyort implements his own plan of revenge. Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton and a small team of US Green Berets who were originally trained in Trojan Warrior program are thrust into the Psychic Warrior program. The team, called Bright Gate, must battle Chyort on the virtual plane and take their... 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ZGG4KE/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_g351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1P426C7QN2K4T6N7X9CB&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Based on my own experiences in a then classified program in US Special Forces









Psychic Warrior takes warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserts the covert operatives into the real world. The results can be devastating. Mayer uses his real Military experience in the then-classified Special Forces Trojan Warrior program, which was actually conducted, and writes a novel about the new frontier of warfare: the mind.The Russians sink the submarine USS Thresher in 1963 using their classified psychic project, but something goes awry and all are killed. All except one scientist who plans to take the project to a higher level. Decades later, the Russians unleash Chyort, also known as the 'Devil'. Chyort is a cyborg that can project into the virtual world with almost limitless power and reassemble his avatar anywhere in real world to wreak havoc. As the Russian mafia steals 20 nuclear warheads to auction them to the highest bidder, Chyort implements his own plan of revenge. Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton and a small team of US Green Berets who were originally trained in Trojan Warrior program are thrust into the Psychic Warrior program. The team, called Bright Gate, must battle Chyort on the virtual plane and take their... 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ZGG4KE/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_g351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1P426C7QN2K4T6N7X9CB&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Based on my own experiences in a then classified program in US Special Forces









Psychic Warrior takes warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserts the covert operatives into the real world. The results can be devastating. Mayer uses his real Military experience in the then-classified Special Forces Trojan Warrior program, which was actually conducted, and writes a novel about the new frontier of warfare: the mind.The Russians sink the submarine USS Thresher in 1963 using their classified psychic project, but something goes awry and all are killed. All except one scientist who plans to take the project to a higher level. Decades later, the Russians unleash Chyort, also known as the 'Devil'. Chyort is a cyborg that can project into the virtual world with almost limitless power and reassemble his avatar anywhere in real world to wreak havoc. As the Russian mafia steals 20 nuclear warheads to auction them to the highest bidder, Chyort implements his own plan of revenge. Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton and a small team of US Green Berets who were originally trained in Trojan Warrior program are thrust into the Psychic Warrior program. The team, called Bright Gate, must battle Chyort on the virtual plane and take their... 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ZGG4KE/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_g351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1P426C7QN2K4T6N7X9CB&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Based on my own experiences in a then classified program in US Special Forces









Psychic Warrior takes warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserts the covert operatives into the real world. The results can be devastating. Mayer uses his real Military experience in the then-classified Special Forces Trojan Warrior program, which was actually conducted, and writes a novel about the new frontier of warfare: the mind.The Russians sink the submarine USS Thresher in 1963 using their classified psychic project, but something goes awry and all are killed. All except one scientist who plans to take the project to a higher level. Decades later, the Russians unleash Chyort, also known as the 'Devil'. Chyort is a cyborg that can project into the virtual world with almost limitless power and reassemble his avatar anywhere in real world to wreak havoc. As the Russian mafia steals 20 nuclear warheads to auction them to the highest bidder, Chyort implements his own plan of revenge. Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton and a small team of US Green Berets who were originally trained in Trojan Warrior program are thrust into the Psychic Warrior program. The team, called Bright Gate, must battle Chyort on the virtual plane and take their... 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ZGG4KE/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_g351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1P426C7QN2K4T6N7X9CB&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Based on my own experiences in a then classified program in US Special Forces









Psychic Warrior takes warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserts the covert operatives into the real world. The results can be devastating. Mayer uses his real Military experience in the then-classified Special Forces Trojan Warrior program, which was actually conducted, and writes a novel about the new frontier of warfare: the mind.The Russians sink the submarine USS Thresher in 1963 using their classified psychic project, but something goes awry and all are killed. All except one scientist who plans to take the project to a higher level. Decades later, the Russians unleash Chyort, also known as the 'Devil'. Chyort is a cyborg that can project into the virtual world with almost limitless power and reassemble his avatar anywhere in real world to wreak havoc. As the Russian mafia steals 20 nuclear warheads to auction them to the highest bidder, Chyort implements his own plan of revenge. Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton and a small team of US Green Berets who were originally trained in Trojan Warrior program are thrust into the Psychic Warrior program. The team, called Bright Gate, must battle Chyort on the virtual plane and take their... 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ZGG4KE/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_g351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1P426C7QN2K4T6N7X9CB&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Based on my own experiences in a then classified program in US Special Forces









Psychic Warrior takes warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserts the covert operatives into the real world. The results can be devastating. Mayer uses his real Military experience in the then-classified Special Forces Trojan Warrior program, which was actually conducted, and writes a novel about the new frontier of warfare: the mind.The Russians sink the submarine USS Thresher in 1963 using their classified psychic project, but something goes awry and all are killed. All except one scientist who plans to take the project to a higher level. Decades later, the Russians unleash Chyort, also known as the 'Devil'. Chyort is a cyborg that can project into the virtual world with almost limitless power and reassemble his avatar anywhere in real world to wreak havoc. As the Russian mafia steals 20 nuclear warheads to auction them to the highest bidder, Chyort implements his own plan of revenge. Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton and a small team of US Green Berets who were originally trained in Trojan Warrior program are thrust into the Psychic Warrior program. The team, called Bright Gate, must battle Chyort on the virtual plane and take their... 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ZGG4KE/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_g351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1P426C7QN2K4T6N7X9CB&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Based on my own experiences in a then classified program in US Special Forces









Psychic Warrior takes warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserts the covert operatives into the real world. The results can be devastating. Mayer uses his real Military experience in the then-classified Special Forces Trojan Warrior program, which was actually conducted, and writes a novel about the new frontier of warfare: the mind.The Russians sink the submarine USS Thresher in 1963 using their classified psychic project, but something goes awry and all are killed. All except one scientist who plans to take the project to a higher level. Decades later, the Russians unleash Chyort, also known as the 'Devil'. Chyort is a cyborg that can project into the virtual world with almost limitless power and reassemble his avatar anywhere in real world to wreak havoc. As the Russian mafia steals 20 nuclear warheads to auction them to the highest bidder, Chyort implements his own plan of revenge. Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton and a small team of US Green Berets who were originally trained in Trojan Warrior program are thrust into the Psychic Warrior program. The team, called Bright Gate, must battle Chyort on the virtual plane and take their... 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ZGG4KE/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_g351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1P426C7QN2K4T6N7X9CB&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Based on my own experiences in a then classified program in US Special Forces









Psychic Warrior takes warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserts the covert operatives into the real world. The results can be devastating. Mayer uses his real Military experience in the then-classified Special Forces Trojan Warrior program, which was actually conducted, and writes a novel about the new frontier of warfare: the mind.The Russians sink the submarine USS Thresher in 1963 using their classified psychic project, but something goes awry and all are killed. All except one scientist who plans to take the project to a higher level. Decades later, the Russians unleash Chyort, also known as the 'Devil'. Chyort is a cyborg that can project into the virtual world with almost limitless power and reassemble his avatar anywhere in real world to wreak havoc. As the Russian mafia steals 20 nuclear warheads to auction them to the highest bidder, Chyort implements his own plan of revenge. Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton and a small team of US Green Berets who were originally trained in Trojan Warrior program are thrust into the Psychic Warrior program. The team, called Bright Gate, must battle Chyort on the virtual plane and take their... 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ZGG4KE/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_g351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1P426C7QN2K4T6N7X9CB&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Based on my own experiences in a then classified program in US Special Forces








Psychic Warrior takes warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserts the covert operatives into the real world. The results can be devastating. Mayer uses his real Military experience in the then-classified Special Forces Trojan Warrior program, which was actually conducted, and writes a novel about the new frontier of warfare: the mind.The Russians sink the submarine USS Thresher in 1963 using their classified psychic project, but something goes awry and all are killed. All except one scientist who plans to take the project to a higher level. Decades later, the Russians unleash Chyort, also known as the 'Devil'. Chyort is a cyborg that can project into the virtual world with almost limitless power and reassemble his avatar anywhere in real world to wreak havoc. As the Russian mafia steals 20 nuclear warheads to auction them to the highest bidder, Chyort implements his own plan of revenge. Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton and a small team of US Green Berets who were originally trained in Trojan Warrior program are thrust into the Psychic Warrior program. The team, called Bright Gate, must battle Chyort on the virtual plane and take their... 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ZGG4KE/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_g351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1P426C7QN2K4T6N7X9CB&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Based on my own experiences in a then classified program in US Special Forces








Psychic Warrior takes warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserts the covert operatives into the real world. The results can be devastating. Mayer uses his real Military experience in the then-classified Special Forces Trojan Warrior program, which was actually conducted, and writes a novel about the new frontier of warfare: the mind.The Russians sink the submarine USS Thresher in 1963 using their classified psychic project, but something goes awry and all are killed. All except one scientist who plans to take the project to a higher level. Decades later, the Russians unleash Chyort, also known as the 'Devil'. Chyort is a cyborg that can project into the virtual world with almost limitless power and reassemble his avatar anywhere in real world to wreak havoc. As the Russian mafia steals 20 nuclear warheads to auction them to the highest bidder, Chyort implements his own plan of revenge. Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton and a small team of US Green Berets who were originally trained in Trojan Warrior program are thrust into the Psychic Warrior program. The team, called Bright Gate, must battle Chyort on the virtual plane and take their... 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ZGG4KE/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_g351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1P426C7QN2K4T6N7X9CB&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Based on my own experiences in a then classified program in US Special Forces








Psychic Warrior takes warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserts the covert operatives into the real world. The results can be devastating. Mayer uses his real Military experience in the then-classified Special Forces Trojan Warrior program, which was actually conducted, and writes a novel about the new frontier of warfare: the mind.The Russians sink the submarine USS Thresher in 1963 using their classified psychic project, but something goes awry and all are killed. All except one scientist who plans to take the project to a higher level. Decades later, the Russians unleash Chyort, also known as the 'Devil'. Chyort is a cyborg that can project into the virtual world with almost limitless power and reassemble his avatar anywhere in real world to wreak havoc. As the Russian mafia steals 20 nuclear warheads to auction them to the highest bidder, Chyort implements his own plan of revenge. Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton and a small team of US Green Berets who were originally trained in Trojan Warrior program are thrust into the Psychic Warrior program. The team, called Bright Gate, must battle Chyort on the virtual plane and take their... 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ZGG4KE/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_g351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1P426C7QN2K4T6N7X9CB&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Based on my own experiences in a then classified program in US Special Forces








Psychic Warrior takes warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserts the covert operatives into the real world. The results can be devastating. Mayer uses his real Military experience in the then-classified Special Forces Trojan Warrior program, which was actually conducted, and writes a novel about the new frontier of warfare: the mind.The Russians sink the submarine USS Thresher in 1963 using their classified psychic project, but something goes awry and all are killed. All except one scientist who plans to take the project to a higher level. Decades later, the Russians unleash Chyort, also known as the 'Devil'. Chyort is a cyborg that can project into the virtual world with almost limitless power and reassemble his avatar anywhere in real world to wreak havoc. As the Russian mafia steals 20 nuclear warheads to auction them to the highest bidder, Chyort implements his own plan of revenge. Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton and a small team of US Green Berets who were originally trained in Trojan Warrior program are thrust into the Psychic Warrior program. The team, called Bright Gate, must battle Chyort on the virtual plane and take their... 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ZGG4KE/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_g351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1P426C7QN2K4T6N7X9CB&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Based on my own experiences in a then classified program in US Special Forces








Psychic Warrior takes warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserts the covert operatives into the real world. The results can be devastating. Mayer uses his real Military experience in the then-classified Special Forces Trojan Warrior program, which was actually conducted, and writes a novel about the new frontier of warfare: the mind.The Russians sink the submarine USS Thresher in 1963 using their classified psychic project, but something goes awry and all are killed. All except one scientist who plans to take the project to a higher level. Decades later, the Russians unleash Chyort, also known as the 'Devil'. Chyort is a cyborg that can project into the virtual world with almost limitless power and reassemble his avatar anywhere in real world to wreak havoc. As the Russian mafia steals 20 nuclear warheads to auction them to the highest bidder, Chyort implements his own plan of revenge. Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton and a small team of US Green Berets who were originally trained in Trojan Warrior program are thrust into the Psychic Warrior program. The team, called Bright Gate, must battle Chyort on the virtual plane and take their... 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ZGG4KE/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_g351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1P426C7QN2K4T6N7X9CB&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Based on my own experiences in a then classified program in US Special Forces








Psychic Warrior takes warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserts the covert operatives into the real world. The results can be devastating. Mayer uses his real Military experience in the then-classified Special Forces Trojan Warrior program, which was actually conducted, and writes a novel about the new frontier of warfare: the mind.The Russians sink the submarine USS Thresher in 1963 using their classified psychic project, but something goes awry and all are killed. All except one scientist who plans to take the project to a higher level. Decades later, the Russians unleash Chyort, also known as the 'Devil'. Chyort is a cyborg that can project into the virtual world with almost limitless power and reassemble his avatar anywhere in real world to wreak havoc. As the Russian mafia steals 20 nuclear warheads to auction them to the highest bidder, Chyort implements his own plan of revenge. Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton and a small team of US Green Berets who were originally trained in Trojan Warrior program are thrust into the Psychic Warrior program. The team, called Bright Gate, must battle Chyort on the virtual plane and take their... 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ZGG4KE/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_g351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1P426C7QN2K4T6N7X9CB&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Based on my own experiences in a then classified program in US Special Forces








Psychic Warrior takes warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserts the covert operatives into the real world. The results can be devastating. Mayer uses his real Military experience in the then-classified Special Forces Trojan Warrior program, which was actually conducted, and writes a novel about the new frontier of warfare: the mind.The Russians sink the submarine USS Thresher in 1963 using their classified psychic project, but something goes awry and all are killed. All except one scientist who plans to take the project to a higher level. Decades later, the Russians unleash Chyort, also known as the 'Devil'. Chyort is a cyborg that can project into the virtual world with almost limitless power and reassemble his avatar anywhere in real world to wreak havoc. As the Russian mafia steals 20 nuclear warheads to auction them to the highest bidder, Chyort implements his own plan of revenge. Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton and a small team of US Green Berets who were originally trained in Trojan Warrior program are thrust into the Psychic Warrior program. The team, called Bright Gate, must battle Chyort on the virtual plane and take their... 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ZGG4KE/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_g351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1P426C7QN2K4T6N7X9CB&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Based on my own experiences in a then classified program in US Special Forces








Psychic Warrior takes warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserts the covert operatives into the real world. The results can be devastating. Mayer uses his real Military experience in the then-classified Special Forces Trojan Warrior program, which was actually conducted, and writes a novel about the new frontier of warfare: the mind.The Russians sink the submarine USS Thresher in 1963 using their classified psychic project, but something goes awry and all are killed. All except one scientist who plans to take the project to a higher level. Decades later, the Russians unleash Chyort, also known as the 'Devil'. Chyort is a cyborg that can project into the virtual world with almost limitless power and reassemble his avatar anywhere in real world to wreak havoc. As the Russian mafia steals 20 nuclear warheads to auction them to the highest bidder, Chyort implements his own plan of revenge. Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton and a small team of US Green Berets who were originally trained in Trojan Warrior program are thrust into the Psychic Warrior program. The team, called Bright Gate, must battle Chyort on the virtual plane and take their... 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ZGG4KE/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_g351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1P426C7QN2K4T6N7X9CB&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Based on my own experiences in a then classified program in US Special Forces








Psychic Warrior takes warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserts the covert operatives into the real world. The results can be devastating. Mayer uses his real Military experience in the then-classified Special Forces Trojan Warrior program, which was actually conducted, and writes a novel about the new frontier of warfare: the mind.The Russians sink the submarine USS Thresher in 1963 using their classified psychic project, but something goes awry and all are killed. All except one scientist who plans to take the project to a higher level. Decades later, the Russians unleash Chyort, also known as the 'Devil'. Chyort is a cyborg that can project into the virtual world with almost limitless power and reassemble his avatar anywhere in real world to wreak havoc. As the Russian mafia steals 20 nuclear warheads to auction them to the highest bidder, Chyort implements his own plan of revenge. Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton and a small team of US Green Berets who were originally trained in Trojan Warrior program are thrust into the Psychic Warrior program. The team, called Bright Gate, must battle Chyort on the virtual plane and take their... 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ZGG4KE/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_g351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1P426C7QN2K4T6N7X9CB&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Based on my own experiences in a then classified program in US Special Forces








Psychic Warrior takes warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserts the covert operatives into the real world. The results can be devastating. Mayer uses his real Military experience in the then-classified Special Forces Trojan Warrior program, which was actually conducted, and writes a novel about the new frontier of warfare: the mind.The Russians sink the submarine USS Thresher in 1963 using their classified psychic project, but something goes awry and all are killed. All except one scientist who plans to take the project to a higher level. Decades later, the Russians unleash Chyort, also known as the 'Devil'. Chyort is a cyborg that can project into the virtual world with almost limitless power and reassemble his avatar anywhere in real world to wreak havoc. As the Russian mafia steals 20 nuclear warheads to auction them to the highest bidder, Chyort implements his own plan of revenge. Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton and a small team of US Green Berets who were originally trained in Trojan Warrior program are thrust into the Psychic Warrior program. The team, called Bright Gate, must battle Chyort on the virtual plane and take their... 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ZGG4KE/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_g351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1P426C7QN2K4T6N7X9CB&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Based on my own experiences in a then classified program in US Special Forces








Psychic Warrior takes warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserts the covert operatives into the real world. The results can be devastating. Mayer uses his real Military experience in the then-classified Special Forces Trojan Warrior program, which was actually conducted, and writes a novel about the new frontier of warfare: the mind.The Russians sink the submarine USS Thresher in 1963 using their classified psychic project, but something goes awry and all are killed. All except one scientist who plans to take the project to a higher level. Decades later, the Russians unleash Chyort, also known as the 'Devil'. Chyort is a cyborg that can project into the virtual world with almost limitless power and reassemble his avatar anywhere in real world to wreak havoc. As the Russian mafia steals 20 nuclear warheads to auction them to the highest bidder, Chyort implements his own plan of revenge. Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton and a small team of US Green Berets who were originally trained in Trojan Warrior program are thrust into the Psychic Warrior program. The team, called Bright Gate, must battle Chyort on the virtual plane and take their... 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ZGG4KE/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_g351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1P426C7QN2K4T6N7X9CB&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Based on my own experiences in a then classified program in US Special Forces








Psychic Warrior takes warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserts the covert operatives into the real world. The results can be devastating. Mayer uses his real Military experience in the then-classified Special Forces Trojan Warrior program, which was actually conducted, and writes a novel about the new frontier of warfare: the mind.The Russians sink the submarine USS Thresher in 1963 using their classified psychic project, but something goes awry and all are killed. All except one scientist who plans to take the project to a higher level. Decades later, the Russians unleash Chyort, also known as the 'Devil'. Chyort is a cyborg that can project into the virtual world with almost limitless power and reassemble his avatar anywhere in real world to wreak havoc. As the Russian mafia steals 20 nuclear warheads to auction them to the highest bidder, Chyort implements his own plan of revenge. Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton and a small team of US Green Berets who were originally trained in Trojan Warrior program are thrust into the Psychic Warrior program. The team, called Bright Gate, must battle Chyort on the virtual plane and take their... 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ZGG4KE/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_g351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1P426C7QN2K4T6N7X9CB&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Based on my own experiences in a then classified program in US Special Forces








Psychic Warrior takes warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserts the covert operatives into the real world. The results can be devastating. Mayer uses his real Military experience in the then-classified Special Forces Trojan Warrior program, which was actually conducted, and writes a novel about the new frontier of warfare: the mind.The Russians sink the submarine USS Thresher in 1963 using their classified psychic project, but something goes awry and all are killed. All except one scientist who plans to take the project to a higher level. Decades later, the Russians unleash Chyort, also known as the 'Devil'. Chyort is a cyborg that can project into the virtual world with almost limitless power and reassemble his avatar anywhere in real world to wreak havoc. As the Russian mafia steals 20 nuclear warheads to auction them to the highest bidder, Chyort implements his own plan of revenge. Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton and a small team of US Green Berets who were originally trained in Trojan Warrior program are thrust into the Psychic Warrior program. The team, called Bright Gate, must battle Chyort on the virtual plane and take their... 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ZGG4KE/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_g351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1P426C7QN2K4T6N7X9CB&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Based on my own experiences in a then classified program in US Special Forces








Psychic Warrior takes warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserts the covert operatives into the real world. The results can be devastating. Mayer uses his real Military experience in the then-classified Special Forces Trojan Warrior program, which was actually conducted, and writes a novel about the new frontier of warfare: the mind.The Russians sink the submarine USS Thresher in 1963 using their classified psychic project, but something goes awry and all are killed. All except one scientist who plans to take the project to a higher level. Decades later, the Russians unleash Chyort, also known as the 'Devil'. Chyort is a cyborg that can project into the virtual world with almost limitless power and reassemble his avatar anywhere in real world to wreak havoc. As the Russian mafia steals 20 nuclear warheads to auction them to the highest bidder, Chyort implements his own plan of revenge. Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton and a small team of US Green Berets who were originally trained in Trojan Warrior program are thrust into the Psychic Warrior program. The team, called Bright Gate, must battle Chyort on the virtual plane and take their... 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ZGG4KE/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_g351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1P426C7QN2K4T6N7X9CB&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Based on my own experiences in a then classified program in US Special Forces








Psychic Warrior takes warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserts the covert operatives into the real world. The results can be devastating. Mayer uses his real Military experience in the then-classified Special Forces Trojan Warrior program, which was actually conducted, and writes a novel about the new frontier of warfare: the mind.The Russians sink the submarine USS Thresher in 1963 using their classified psychic project, but something goes awry and all are killed. All except one scientist who plans to take the project to a higher level. Decades later, the Russians unleash Chyort, also known as the 'Devil'. Chyort is a cyborg that can project into the virtual world with almost limitless power and reassemble his avatar anywhere in real world to wreak havoc. As the Russian mafia steals 20 nuclear warheads to auction them to the highest bidder, Chyort implements his own plan of revenge. Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton and a small team of US Green Berets who were originally trained in Trojan Warrior program are thrust into the Psychic Warrior program. The team, called Bright Gate, must battle Chyort on the virtual plane and take their... 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ZGG4KE/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_g351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1P426C7QN2K4T6N7X9CB&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Based on my own experiences in a then classified program in US Special Forces








Psychic Warrior takes warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserts the covert operatives into the real world. The results can be devastating. Mayer uses his real Military experience in the then-classified Special Forces Trojan Warrior program, which was actually conducted, and writes a novel about the new frontier of warfare: the mind.The Russians sink the submarine USS Thresher in 1963 using their classified psychic project, but something goes awry and all are killed. All except one scientist who plans to take the project to a higher level. Decades later, the Russians unleash Chyort, also known as the 'Devil'. Chyort is a cyborg that can project into the virtual world with almost limitless power and reassemble his avatar anywhere in real world to wreak havoc. As the Russian mafia steals 20 nuclear warheads to auction them to the highest bidder, Chyort implements his own plan of revenge. Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton and a small team of US Green Berets who were originally trained in Trojan Warrior program are thrust into the Psychic Warrior program. The team, called Bright Gate, must battle Chyort on the virtual plane and take their... 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ZGG4KE/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_g351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1P426C7QN2K4T6N7X9CB&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Based on my own experiences in a then classified program in US Special Forces








Psychic Warrior takes warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserts the covert operatives into the real world. The results can be devastating. Mayer uses his real Military experience in the then-classified Special Forces Trojan Warrior program, which was actually conducted, and writes a novel about the new frontier of warfare: the mind.The Russians sink the submarine USS Thresher in 1963 using their classified psychic project, but something goes awry and all are killed. All except one scientist who plans to take the project to a higher level. Decades later, the Russians unleash Chyort, also known as the Devil. Chyort is a cyborg that can project into the virtual world with almost limitless power and reassemble his avatar anywhere in real world to wreak havoc. As the Russian mafia steals 20 nuclear warheads to auction them to the highest bidder, Chyort implements his own plan of revenge. Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton and a small team of US Green Berets who were originally trained in Trojan Warrior program are thrust into the Psychic Warrior program. The team, called Bright Gate, must battle Chyort on the virtual plane and take their... 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ZGG4KE/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_g351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1P426C7QN2K4T6N7X9CB&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Based on my own experiences in a then classified program in US Special Forces








Psychic Warrior takes warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserts the covert operatives into the real world. The results can be devastating. Mayer uses his real Military experience in the then-classified Special Forces Trojan Warrior program, which was actually conducted, and writes a novel about the new frontier of warfare: the mind.The Russians sink the submarine USS Thresher in 1963 using their classified psychic project, but something goes awry and all are killed. All except one scientist who plans to take the project to a higher level. Decades later, the Russians unleash Chyort, also known as the Devil. Chyort is a cyborg that can project into the virtual world with almost limitless power and reassemble his avatar anywhere in real world to wreak havoc. As the Russian mafia steals 20 nuclear warheads to auction them to the highest bidder, Chyort implements his own plan of revenge. Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton and a small team of US Green Berets who were originally trained in Trojan Warrior program are thrust into the Psychic Warrior program. The team, called Bright Gate, must battle Chyort on the virtual plane and take their... 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ZGG4KE/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_g351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1P426C7QN2K4T6N7X9CB&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Based on my own experiences in a then classified program in US Special Forces








Psychic Warrior takes warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserts the covert operatives into the real world. The results can be devastating. Mayer uses his real Military experience in the then-classified Special Forces Trojan Warrior program, which was actually conducted, and writes a novel about the new frontier of warfare: the mind.The Russians sink the submarine USS Thresher in 1963 using their classified psychic project, but something goes awry and all are killed. All except one scientist who plans to take the project to a higher level. Decades later, the Russians unleash Chyort, also known as the Devil. Chyort is a cyborg that can project into the virtual world with almost limitless power and reassemble his avatar anywhere in real world to wreak havoc. As the Russian mafia steals 20 nuclear warheads to auction them to the highest bidder, Chyort implements his own plan of revenge. Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton and a small team of US Green Berets who were originally trained in Trojan Warrior program are thrust into the Psychic Warrior program. The team, called Bright Gate, must battle Chyort on the virtual plane and take their... 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ZGG4KE/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_g351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1P426C7QN2K4T6N7X9CB&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Based on my own experiences in a then classified program in US Special Forces








Psychic Warrior takes warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserts the covert operatives into the real world. The results can be devastating. Mayer uses his real Military experience in the then-classified Special Forces Trojan Warrior program, which was actually conducted, and writes a novel about the new frontier of warfare: the mind.The Russians sink the submarine USS Thresher in 1963 using their classified psychic project, but something goes awry and all are killed. All except one scientist who plans to take the project to a higher level. Decades later, the Russians unleash Chyort, also known as the Devil. Chyort is a cyborg that can project into the virtual world with almost limitless power and reassemble his avatar anywhere in real world to wreak havoc. As the Russian mafia steals 20 nuclear warheads to auction them to the highest bidder, Chyort implements his own plan of revenge. Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton and a small team of US Green Berets who were originally trained in Trojan Warrior program are thrust into the Psychic Warrior program. The team, called Bright Gate, must battle Chyort on the virtual plane and take their... 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ZGG4KE/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_g351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1P426C7QN2K4T6N7X9CB&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Based on my own experiences in a then classified program in US Special Forces








Psychic Warrior takes warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserts the covert operatives into the real world. The results can be devastating. Mayer uses his real Military experience in the then-classified Special Forces Trojan Warrior program, which was actually conducted, and writes a novel about the new frontier of warfare: the mind.The Russians sink the submarine USS Thresher in 1963 using their classified psychic project, but something goes awry and all are killed. All except one scientist who plans to take the project to a higher level. Decades later, the Russians unleash Chyort, also known as the Devil. Chyort is a cyborg that can project into the virtual world with almost limitless power and reassemble his avatar anywhere in real world to wreak havoc. As the Russian mafia steals 20 nuclear warheads to auction them to the highest bidder, Chyort implements his own plan of revenge. Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton and a small team of US Green Berets who were originally trained in Trojan Warrior program are thrust into the Psychic Warrior program. The team, called Bright Gate, must battle Chyort on the virtual plane and take their... 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ZGG4KE/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_g351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1P426C7QN2K4T6N7X9CB&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Based on my own experiences in a then classified program in US Special Forces








Psychic Warrior takes warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserts the covert operatives into the real world. The results can be devastating. Mayer uses his real Military experience in the then-classified Special Forces Trojan Warrior program, which was actually conducted, and writes a novel about the new frontier of warfare: the mind.The Russians sink the submarine USS Thresher in 1963 using their classified psychic project, but something goes awry and all are killed. All except one scientist who plans to take the project to a higher level. Decades later, the Russians unleash Chyort, also known as the Devil. Chyort is a cyborg that can project into the virtual world with almost limitless power and reassemble his avatar anywhere in real world to wreak havoc. As the Russian mafia steals 20 nuclear warheads to auction them to the highest bidder, Chyort implements his own plan of revenge. Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton and a small team of US Green Berets who were originally trained in Trojan Warrior program are thrust into the Psychic Warrior program. The team, called Bright Gate, must battle Chyort on the virtual plane and take their... 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ZGG4KE/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_g351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1P426C7QN2K4T6N7X9CB&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Based on my own experiences in a then classified program in US Special Forces








Psychic Warrior takes warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserts the covert operatives into the real world. The results can be devastating. Mayer uses his real Military experience in the then-classified Special Forces Trojan Warrior program, which was actually conducted, and writes a novel about the new frontier of warfare: the mind.The Russians sink the submarine USS Thresher in 1963 using their classified psychic project, but something goes awry and all are killed. All except one scientist who plans to take the project to a higher level. Decades later, the Russians unleash Chyort, also known as the Devil. Chyort is a cyborg that can project into the virtual world with almost limitless power and reassemble his avatar anywhere in real world to wreak havoc. As the Russian mafia steals 20 nuclear warheads to auction them to the highest bidder, Chyort implements his own plan of revenge. Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton and a small team of US Green Berets who were originally trained in Trojan Warrior program are thrust into the Psychic Warrior program. The team, called Bright Gate, must battle Chyort on the virtual plane and take their... 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ZGG4KE/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_g351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1P426C7QN2K4T6N7X9CB&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Based on my own experiences in a then classified program in US Special Forces








Psychic Warrior takes warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserts the covert operatives into the real world. The results can be devastating. Mayer uses his real Military experience in the then-classified Special Forces Trojan Warrior program, which was actually conducted, and writes a novel about the new frontier of warfare: the mind.The Russians sink the submarine USS Thresher in 1963 using their classified psychic project, but something goes awry and all are killed. All except one scientist who plans to take the project to a higher level. Decades later, the Russians unleash Chyort, also known as the Devil. Chyort is a cyborg that can project into the virtual world with almost limitless power and reassemble his avatar anywhere in real world to wreak havoc. As the Russian mafia steals 20 nuclear warheads to auction them to the highest bidder, Chyort implements his own plan of revenge. Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton and a small team of US Green Berets who were originally trained in Trojan Warrior program are thrust into the Psychic Warrior program. The team, called Bright Gate, must battle Chyort on the virtual plane and take their... 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ZGG4KE/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_g351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1P426C7QN2K4T6N7X9CB&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Based on my own experiences in a then classified program in US Special Forces








Psychic Warrior takes warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserts the covert operatives into the real world. The results can be devastating. Mayer uses his real Military experience in the then-classified Special Forces Trojan Warrior program, which was actually conducted, and writes a novel about the new frontier of warfare: the mind.The Russians sink the submarine USS Thresher in 1963 using their classified psychic project, but something goes awry and all are killed. All except one scientist who plans to take the project to a higher level. Decades later, the Russians unleash Chyort, also known as the Devil. Chyort is a cyborg that can project into the virtual world with almost limitless power and reassemble his avatar anywhere in real world to wreak havoc. As the Russian mafia steals 20 nuclear warheads to auction them to the highest bidder, Chyort implements his own plan of revenge. Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton and a small team of US Green Berets who were originally trained in Trojan Warrior program are thrust into the Psychic Warrior program. The team, called Bright Gate, must battle Chyort on the virtual plane and take their... 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ZGG4KE/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_g351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1P426C7QN2K4T6N7X9CB&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Based on my own experiences in a then classified program in US Special Forces








Psychic Warrior takes warfare into the virtual plane through avatars and then reinserts the covert operatives into the real world. The results can be devastating. Mayer uses his real Military experience in the then-classified Special Forces Trojan Warrior program, which was actually conducted, and writes a novel about the new frontier of warfare: the mind.The Russians sink the submarine USS Thresher in 1963 using their classified psychic project, but something goes awry and all are killed. All except one scientist who plans to take the project to a higher level. Decades later, the Russians unleash Chyort, also known as the Devil. Chyort is a cyborg that can project into the virtual world with almost limitless power and reassemble his avatar anywhere in real world to wreak havoc. As the Russian mafia steals 20 nuclear warheads to auction them to the highest bidder, Chyort implements his own plan of revenge. Sergeant Major Jimmy Dalton and a small team of US Green Berets who were originally trained in Trojan Warrior program are thrust into the Psychic Warrior program. The team, called Bright Gate, must battle Chyort on the virtual plane and take their... 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ZGG4KE/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_g351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1P426C7QN2K4T6N7X9CB&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------

